# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  از الان بخونم میشه ؟

## shirzadd

سلام .بچه ها تروخدا کمک کنید .من خیلی سردرگمم و اصلا نمی دونم چیکار باید کنم و خیلی استرس دارم
من تا الان نخوندم به نظرتون اگه از الان بخونم میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟نمیگم رتبه های خیلی کم بگید و یا مثلا بگید زیر 600 هزار. بگید اگه یکی با شرایط مکن تمام تلاشش رو بکنه میتونه چه رتبه ای رو منطقی بیاره؟
فقط میخوام استرس بره که میشه به اون رتبه ای که میخوام رسید یا نه؟
فقط نکوبید بخدا گفتن و شنیدن پیش بینی شما میتونه خیلی کمکم کنه.
در مورد برنامه ریزی که چطور باشه خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Neo.Healer

وضع درسیت؟

----------


## shirzadd

> وضع درسیت؟


تا الان هیچی  نخوندم و فقط در حد تشریحی خوندم قبلا.که تو ریاضی اونم نیست.معدل کتبیم هم 17 و نیم بود

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تا الان هیچی  نخوندم و فقط در حد تشریحی خوندم قبلا.که تو ریاضی اونم نیست.معدل کتبیم هم 17 و نیم بود


یعنی در حدی که میدونی مشتق چیه 
همانندیازی چطوریه 
فرمول حرکت یکنواخت چیه 
و اصلا استوکیومتری یعنی چی 
درسته؟

----------


## shirzadd

> یعنی در حدی که میدونی مشتق چیه 
> همانندیازی چطوریه 
> فرمول حرکت یکنواخت چیه 
> و اصلا استوکیومتری یعنی چی 
> درسته؟


اره دیگه اینا رو میدونم.فقط تو ریاضی خیلی پرتم.مثلا شیمی رو بجز پیش 2 یه بار درسنامه برا کنکور خوندم ولی تست خیلی کم زدم.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اره دیگه اینا رو میدونم.فقط تو ریاضی خیلی پرتم.مثلا شیمی رو بجز پیش 2 یه بار درسنامه برا کنکور خوندم ولی تست خیلی کم زدم.


خب پس صفر نیستی متوسط محسوب میشی 
ریاصیم به اندازه شیمی زیست مهم نیس 
با این حساب روزی حداکثر چند ساعت میتونی بخونی؟

----------


## shirzadd

> خب پس صفر نیستی متوسط محسوب میشی 
> ریاصیم به اندازه شیمی زیست مهم نیس 
> با این حساب روزی حداکثر چند ساعت میتونی بخونی؟


نه  متوسط نیست.متوسط یعنی اگه الان قلم چی بدم ترازم باشه 5500 یا 5000.درحالیکه من نهایت میارم 4500 یا 4900
هر چقدر که تو فکرته

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط shirzadd


نه هیچ جاش متوسط نیست.متوسط یعنی اگه الان قلم چی بدم ترازم باشه 5500 یا 5000.درحالیکه من نهایت میارم 4500 یا 4900
هر چقدر که تو فکرته


قلم چی ملاک نیست ددش_

----------


## hossein.H.N.H

سلام
از الان اگر خوب بخونی زیر 20 هزار میشی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط shirzadd


نه  متوسط نیست.متوسط یعنی اگه الان قلم چی بدم ترازم باشه 5500 یا 5000.درحالیکه من نهایت میارم 4500 یا 4900
هر چقدر که تو فکرته


همین دوستان انجمن چرا دور بریم
درصد هاشون ببین 
ولی ترازو !!!!
متاسفانه قلم چی یه مشت آدم تنبل هستن میرن سوال ها رو میخرن بعد راحت ترازش میده بالا ....به همین سادگی 
اون وقت دوستان ما که کلی تلاش میکنن ترازشون اون چیزی نیست که باید باشه.....
قلم چی سطح سوال هاش یه مقدار بالاتر از کنکوره!!
مهم تلاش خودته که میخوای کجا موفق بشی؟؟
قلم چی ؟؟
کنکور؟؟
پس هدفت کنکور باشه ....._

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نه  متوسط نیست.متوسط یعنی اگه الان قلم چی بدم ترازم باشه 5500 یا 5000.درحالیکه من نهایت میارم 4500 یا 4900
> هر چقدر که تو فکرته


بصورت مداوم ۱۴_۱۵ ساعت میتونی؟ 
قلم ملاک نی اصلا 
من سوالاتی که بایدو پرسیدم 
اگه بخونی در حدی که من بهش فکر میکنم ۴_۵ هزار 
حالا با کیفیت بیشتر بخونی بهتر اگه نخونی بدتر
نگو خوش بینانه اس ها الان خیلیا بریدن وقت سبقت گرفتنه 
تازه من یکم سختگیری کردم

----------


## Django

هر رتبه ای میشه آورد
ساعت مطالعه بالا میخواد
چند روز امتحان کنی ببین میتونی یا نه.
استرس رو هم باید بذاری کنار
با تمرکز خوب بخونی و ساعات مطالعه بالا هرچیزی امکان داره...

----------


## Soviet Union

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shirzadd


سلام .بچه ها تروخدا کمک کنید .من خیلی سردرگمم و اصلا نمی دونم چیکار باید کنم و خیلی استرس دارم
من تا الان نخوندم به نظرتون اگه از الان بخونم میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟نمیگم رتبه های خیلی کم بگید و یا مثلا بگید زیر 600 هزار. بگید اگه یکی با شرایط مکن تمام تلاشش رو بکنه میتونه چه رتبه ای رو منطقی بیاره؟
فقط میخوام استرس بره که میشه به اون رتبه ای که میخوام رسید یا نه؟
فقط نکوبید بخدا گفتن و شنیدن پیش بینی شما میتونه خیلی کمکم کنه.
در مورد برنامه ریزی که چطور باشه خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید


اون که فکر برد بود برد ؟‌ یا اون که بازی می کرد ؟‌
*

----------


## amirabedini68

> *
> اون که فکر برد بود برد ؟‌ یا اون که بازی می کرد ؟‌
> *


تو کنکورِ ما اکثرا هیچکدوم نمیبرن

----------


## ali.sn

بستگى به توانايي فرد و پايش داره

----------


## Petrichor

*اینجا که میای میپرسی تصور دیگرانو پیش زمینه ذهنیت میکنی . یکی از علتایی که معمولا افرادی که میان اینجا میپرسن موفق نمیشن همینه .
ما نمیدونیم تو چقد ریاضی بلدی چقد زیستو فهمیدی و اصلا با توجه به معدل نمیشه دقیق قضاوت کرد .
بهترین کار اینه که شروع کنی و توقف نکنی ...*

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

سخته

----------


## دریـا

این کاملا بستگی به خودتون داره باید این سوالو از خودتون بپرسید

----------


## MehranWilson

بس کنید دیگه جان خودتون یه شب قبل کنکور هم میگن میشه از الان شروع کرد 
 :Yahoo (21):  فقط سوال میپرسید ؟ پس عمل هم داشته باشید دیگه

----------


## ponyo

جدا ازینا من بشدت با ساعت مطالعه بالا دارم مقابله میکنم. راهکاری ندارین؟  :Yahoo (21):  انگیزه هستا. ولی خواب وحشیانه ی منم قد انگیزم قویه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Soviet Union

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirabedini68


تو کنکورِ ما اکثرا هیچکدوم نمیبرن



اون که جدی بازی کنه حتما می بره . 
*

----------


## MehranWilson

به جای این کارا که هروز تاپیک میزنید اگه بشینید خداوکیلی عمومیا بخونید در حد 60-70 بزنید ( دینی که راحته والا کار 2 هفتس - ادبیات : واژگان و قرابت و تاریخ ادبیات  و ... خودتون میدونید دیگه )
اختصاصیا هم 20-30 درصد بزنید تمومه 
یه بار برید توی تخمین رتبه گاج یا هر چی این درصدارو بزنید ببینید چه رشته هایی میان بر اساس کنکور 96

----------


## faeze-kmz

*فک کنم مشکل شما برنامه نیست
مشکل شما نداشتن عمله
اگه از این مدلایی هستید ک تا 2 ساعت از روزتون هدر میره میگید ولش کن دیگه 2 ساعتش رفت از فردا؟ از این دید بهش نگاه کنید ک هنوز 8 ساعت دیگه مونده
بعد آخر شب یا روزهای دیگه اون دو ساعتو حبران کنید
معمولا آدمای تنبل (از جمله خودم  )  ذهنشون خیلی بهانه های خوبی میاره برا انجان ندادن کارها
ینی خوب میتونن دلیلای منطقی برای مغزشون بیارن و تو قانع کردن خودشون حرفه این!*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *فک کنم مشکل شما برنامه نیست
> مشکل شما نداشتن عمله
> اگه از این مدلایی هستید ک تا 2 ساعت از روزتون هدر میره میگید ولش کن دیگه 2 ساعتش رفت از فردا؟ از این دید بهش نگاه کنید ک هنوز 8 ساعت دیگه مونده
> بعد آخر شب یا روزهای دیگه اون دو ساعتو حبران کنید
> معمولا آدمای تنبل (از جمله خودم  )  ذهنشون خیلی بهانه های خوبی میاره برا انجان ندادن کارها
> ینی خوب میتونن دلیلای منطقی برای مغزشون بیارن و تو قانع کردن خودشون حرفه این!*


 :Yahoo (50):  پست بالایی منو که بالای پستته رو ببین اینجور میشه نتیجه گرفت؟

----------


## .Amir

سلام 
اول از همه آرزوی موفقیت دارم براتون و بعد اینکه مسلما اگه تلاش کنید نتیجه خیلی خوبی خواهید گرفت برای این تغییر ناگهانی شما به انگیزه زیاد نیاز دارید باید به اصطلاح هر روز و شاید هر ساعت شارژ بشید 
پیشنهاد من کانال https://t.me/********/AAAAAE63KO4HftL4u20smA گاما ست.

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

*ووووووووووووواااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااایییییییی  یییییییییییییییی
چقدر تاپیک تکراری و مسخره.دوست عزیز شک نکن که میشه.فقط باید بخوای.اگه سطح متوسط باشی و این مدت رو هر روز 10 ساعت با کیفیت (مفید) بخونی بهت قول میدم زیر 4 5 هزار میشی توی منطقه.
خواهشا هم اینقدر دنبال این نباش که میشه و نمیشه.فقط تلاش کن فوقش نشد یه سال میمونی پشت کنکور.حداقل با این رتبه پشت کتکوری بشی خیلی با ابرو تره  تا رتبه 20 30 هزار توی منطقه.فقط باید بخوای.
مدیر ارشد و یا کلا هر کسی که مسئول این انجمن کنکوره خواهشا جلوی زدن این تاپیک های مسخره و تکراری رو بگیره.من که دو ماه و نیم هست که توی این انجمنم دارم چل میشم از این تاپیک ها چه برسه به دوستای با تجربه تر.خواهشا ی کاری کنید.روزی نیست که من بیام توی انجمن و یه تاپیک اینجوری آپ نباشه و در موردش بحث نباشه.خواهشا لطفا رسیدگی کنید.باتشکر از انجمن خوبتون araz@
*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AMTR.2000


ووووووووووووواااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااایییییییی  یییییییییییییییی
چقدر تاپیک تکراری و مسخره.دوست عزیز شک نکن که میشه.فقط باید بخوای.اگه سطح متوسط باشی و این مدت رو هر روز 10 ساعت با کیفیت (مفید) بخونی بهت قول میدم زیر 4 5 هزار میشی توی منطقه.
خواهشا هم اینقدر دنبال این نباش که میشه و نمیشه.فقط تلاش کن فوقش نشد یه سال میمونی پشت کنکور.حداقل با این رتبه پشت کتکوری بشی خیلی با ابرو تره  تا رتبه 20 30 هزار توی منطقه.فقط باید بخوای.
مدیر ارشد و یا کلا هر کسی که مسئول این انجمن کنکوره خواهشا جلوی زدن این تاپیک های مسخره و تکراری رو بگیره.من که دو ماه و نیم هست که توی این انجمنم دارم چل میشم از این تاپیک ها چه برسه به دوستای با تجربه تر.خواهشا ی کاری کنید.روزی نیست که من بیام توی انجمن و یه تاپیک اینجوری آپ نباشه و در موردش بحث نباشه.خواهشا لطفا رسیدگی کنید.باتشکر از انجمن خوبتون araz@



قطعا تایپیک تکراری این مدلی زیاد هست
ولی حاضرم 1000 بار جواب بدم 
حتی اگه یه نفر هم با این تایپیک و جوابای ما انگیزه بگیره راضیم*

----------


## awmirmowhammad

خیر

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

خرمن کوفتن گاو نر میخواد و مرد کهن!!!!

سخته,کار هرکسی نیست ولی نشدنی هم نیست!!

----------


## khansar

اقا توی کانال گاماس بیست یکی از دانشجویان پزشکی گفت شاگردی داشتم بعد از عید اومد گفت من تا حالا هیچی نخوندم ولی بعد از عید شروع کرده بود  خوب خوده بود 1700منطقه 2 شده بود.البته بهتر از اینم دیدم

----------


## dream high

> اقا توی کانال گاماس بیست یکی از دانشجویان پزشکی گفت شاگردی داشتم بعد از عید اومد گفت من تا حالا هیچی نخوندم ولی بعد از عید شروع کرده بود  خوب خوده بود 1700منطقه 2 شده بود.البته بهتر از اینم دیدم


شما همیشه انگیزه میدین ومثال میزنیدکه فلانی باسه ماه خوندن رتبه زیردوهزاروهزاراورده.آیاوا  عااین موارد رودیدین یافقط برای انگیزه دادن میگید؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan-en1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khansar


اقا توی کانال گاماس بیست یکی از دانشجویان پزشکی گفت شاگردی داشتم بعد از عید اومد گفت من تا حالا هیچی نخوندم ولی بعد از عید شروع کرده بود  خوب خوده بود 1700منطقه 2 شده بود.البته بهتر از اینم دیدم


با اینکه ندیدمت و تا حالا باهات هم صحبت نشدم ولی خیلی ازت خوشم میاد.وقتی حرص خوردن و تلاشتو میبینم که به یه نفر انگیزه بدی و بتونی بیاریش تو یه راه واقعا کیف میکنم.بنظرم بهترین و ارزشمندترین سرمایه ات همین روح بزرگته.
از خدا میخوام هرچی به صلاحت هست برات رقم بزنه
هرچند که میدونم اون بالاسری حواسش هست
موفق باشی پسر*

----------


## ehsan-en1

*اگه یه ساعت قبل کنکورم بگی بازم میگم میشه 
شروع کن و به نتیجه فک نکن!
اینجوری درصد موفقیتت بیشتره تا دائم درگیر این مسائل باشی*

----------


## ahmad2018

> سلام .بچه ها تروخدا کمک کنید .من خیلی سردرگمم و اصلا نمی دونم چیکار باید کنم و خیلی استرس دارم
> من تا الان نخوندم به نظرتون اگه از الان بخونم میشه چه رتبه ای اورد؟نمیگم رتبه های خیلی کم بگید و یا مثلا بگید زیر 600 هزار. بگید اگه یکی با شرایط مکن تمام تلاشش رو بکنه میتونه چه رتبه ای رو منطقی بیاره؟
> فقط میخوام استرس بره که میشه به اون رتبه ای که میخوام رسید یا نه؟
> فقط نکوبید بخدا گفتن و شنیدن پیش بینی شما میتونه خیلی کمکم کنه.
> در مورد برنامه ریزی که چطور باشه خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید


اگه از الان خوب بخونین یعنی روزی 14 ساعت میتونید. این شعار نیست واقعیته. اصل کنکور ماههای اخرشه. من خودم از تابستون شروع کردم ولی الان دیگه واقعا خسته شدم و انرژی ام کم شده.خیلی درسها رو فراموش کردم و دوباره باید مرور کنم. اگه از الان بخونید میشه. دو ماه کتاب درسی و جزوات مدرسه را بخونید و ماه اخر تستای کنکور را بزنید.

----------


## shima1996

> اقا توی کانال گاماس بیست یکی از دانشجویان پزشکی گفت شاگردی داشتم بعد از عید اومد گفت من تا حالا هیچی نخوندم ولی بعد از عید شروع کرده بود  خوب خوده بود 1700منطقه 2 شده بود.البته بهتر از اینم دیدم


عالییییییی.منم گوشش کردم :Yahoo (105):  میگید بهتر از این دیدید....میشه مثال بزنید اگه دیدید واقعا؟

----------


## POOYAE

*یا میشه یا نمیشه , اینم به خودتون بستگی داره نه به حرف بچه های انجمن / اما توصیه ی من به شما :  یه کارنامه ی 96 با توجه به رشته ی که میخوایید دانلود کنید ( هر چه رشته بهتر = باید تلاش تون هم بیشتر باشه )) بعد بیایید با توجه به درصدهای کارنامه مباحث رو اولویت بندی کنید*  :Yahoo (83):  *| مثلا من هدفم رشته ی پرستاریه و کارنامه برای ادبیات زده 40%* *خب با توجه به اولویت بندی بندی و تعداد تستهای مباحث , من تا کنکور برای مباحث آرایه و قرابت معنایی برنامه ریزی میکنم که شامل 12 سوال و معادل 48%** هست و همین منو به 40% پرستاری میرسونه*  :Y (472):  *حالا اگه بعد یک ماه تونستم تو این دو مبحث به تسلط خوبی برسم مبحث تاریخ ادبیات هم به برنامه اضافه میکنم و ...  ( بقیه دروس هم همین طور ) 

پ.ن : خیلی از عزیزانی که میخوان تازه شروع کنن متاسفانه از همون اول تموم مباحثی که قرار بود تو یه سال خونده بشه رو میذارن تو برنامه و میبینن نمیشه و زمان کم میارن  واسه همین پیشنهاد میکنم حتما اولویت بندی کنید بعد برای رشته و دانشگاه هدف تون با توجه به کارنامه ای که دارید تلاش کنید و اگه تونستید و زمان باقی موند یواش یواش درصد تون رو افزایش بدید / موفق باشید*

----------


## دریـا

> عالییییییی.منم گوشش کردم میگید بهتر از این دیدید....میشه مثال بزنید اگه دیدید واقعا؟


این مثال ها چه فرقی به حال ما دارن؟!...من به شخصه متنفرم از این که دنباله رو راه دیگران باشم....حتی اگه تا الان هیچ کسی نبوده که سه ماهه تو کنکور موفق شه جای ناامیدی نیست!...چون چیز غیر ممکنی نیست!....اونی که واقعا هدفتشو با جون و دل بخواد و براش نهایت تلاششو به کار ببره و ناامید نشه و صبور باشه غیر ممکنه که به هدفش نرسه

----------


## Mahdiye.T

سلام منم تازه شروع کردم به خوندن. رشتت چیه؟ من انسانی ام چون حفظیه بیشترش انگیزه خیلی بالایی هم دارم به نظرم میارم به خودت اعتماد به نفس بده تمام تلاشت رو برای رتبه بالا بکن خدا هم کمکت می کنه اونی رو که می خوای بیاری. انگیزه خیلی مهمه قبلا انگیزه نداشتم نمی خوندم الان کلی انگیزه دارم اطرافیانمم همش بهم میگن تو می تونی اعتماد به نفسمم بالاست درسم خوب بود بخاطر یه سری مسائل افت کردم؛ ولی الان دارم می خونم مطمئنم میارم. برنامه ریزی هم آموزش روش های برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی و ماهانه ، توسط رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری تو این لینک برو خیلی بهم کمک کرد بدون برنامه ریزی نمیشه خوند من از ساعت 9 صبح تا نه شب برنامه ریزی کردم روزی 12 ساعت شیش تا کتاب رو بخونم جمعه هم مرور هفته گذشته است فقط. تلاشت رو بکن انگیزه و اعتماد به نفس داشته باش ایشالله قبول میشی. از یاد خدا هم قافل نشو. امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکت کنم.

----------


## tamanaviki

> *یا میشه یا نمیشه , اینم به خودتون بستگی داره نه به حرف بچه های انجمن / اما توصیه ی من به شما :  یه کارنامه ی 96 با توجه به رشته ی که میخوایید دانلود کنید ( هر چه رشته بهتر = باید تلاش تون هم بیشتر باشه )) بعد بیایید با توجه به درصدهای کارنامه مباحث رو اولویت بندی کنید*  *| مثلا من هدفم رشته ی پرستاریه و کارنامه برای ادبیات زده 40%* *خب با توجه به اولویت بندی بندی و تعداد تستهای مباحث , من تا کنکور برای مباحث آرایه و قرابت معنایی برنامه ریزی میکنم که شامل 12 سوال و معادل 48%** هست و همین منو به 40% پرستاری میرسونه*  *حالا اگه بعد یک ماه تونستم تو این دو مبحث به تسلط خوبی برسم مبحث تاریخ ادبیات هم به برنامه اضافه میکنم و ...  ( بقیه دروس هم همین طور ) 
> 
> پ.ن : خیلی از عزیزانی که میخوان تازه شروع کنن متاسفانه از همون اول تموم مباحثی که قرار بود تو یه سال خونده بشه رو میذارن تو برنامه و میبینن نمیشه و زمان کم میارن  واسه همین پیشنهاد میکنم حتما اولویت بندی کنید بعد برای رشته و دانشگاه هدف تون با توجه به کارنامه ای که دارید تلاش کنید و اگه تونستید و زمان باقی موند یواش یواش درصد تون رو افزایش بدید / موفق باشید*


حالا چرا کارنامه کنکور ۹۶؟؟؟

----------


## tamanaviki

> به جای این کارا که هروز تاپیک میزنید اگه بشینید خداوکیلی عمومیا بخونید در حد 60-70 بزنید ( دینی که راحته والا کار 2 هفتس - ادبیات : واژگان و قرابت و تاریخ ادبیات  و ... خودتون میدونید دیگه )
> اختصاصیا هم 20-30 درصد بزنید تمومه 
> یه بار برید توی تخمین رتبه گاج یا هر چی این درصدارو بزنید ببینید چه رشته هایی میان بر اساس کنکور 96


چرا اساس نتایج ۹۶؟؟؟مگه میخاد کنکور۹۹ مشابه۹۶ بیاد؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

> حالا چرا کارنامه کنکور ۹۶؟؟؟


چون زمانی که این پست رو فرستادن آخرین کنکور برگزار شده کنکور 96 بود

----------


## tamanaviki

> چون زمانی که این پست رو فرستادن آخرین کنکور برگزار شده کنکور 96 بود


وای اصلا حواسم ب تاریخ تایپک نبود

----------


## Little_girl

آپ

----------


## Mina_medicine

*واااهاااییییی
چقد منتظر اینجور تاپیکا بودم که آپ بشه ^___^
بچه هااا منم از الان بخونم میشه؟
تورو خدا جواب بدین
من قراره 24 ساعته اینجا انلاین باشم جوابای شمارو دریافت کنم و بعد بر اساس میانگین جوابای شما تصمیم بگیرم از فردا بخونم یا نه
از الان بخونمممممم روزی 21 ساعت گوشی تعطیل دغدغه فقط درس
حبس کنم خودمو تو اتاق
غذا نخورم حموم نرم 
میشه از از الان رتبه بین 2234 تا 2334؟
منطقه 3 لطفا*

----------


## mlt

از الان شروع کنید میشه قطعا منتها 1401
ضعفاتون میفهمید


> روزی 16 ساعت بخونین تا کنکور 1500 ساعت وقت مطالعه دارین 
> سخته وا میکنه میدونم ولی بالیخ ایستینین گوته سودا اولار 
> حالا باید یسری چیز میز هم بزنین که بدن و ذهن باهاتون یاری کنه .سه ماه 16 ساعت نشستن نمیشه 
> از داروی ملو ضد افسردگی گرفته تا دوپامین و ویتامین و کافئین و اینا 
> البت اگه پارت های مطالعه تون رو 2 و 10 کنید و زمان پرتتون رو حذف کنید 6 ساعت خواب رو دارین
> 1500 ساعت میشه 
> 5 ماه روز 10 ساعت 
> در واقع زمانتون رو کش میدین با این کار
> 3 ماه رو میکنید 5 ماه
> ...

----------


## amir1376

شاید از الان بشه ولی قطعا نه واسه اونی که میاد این سوال رو از بقیه بپرسه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir1376

> شدن نشدن هم تو این صحبتا کلا معنی مشخصا نداره 
> رفرنس همه شده صرفا پزشکی 
> شدنه میشه یه پرستاری جایی باشه یا نه میشه شدنه پزشکی تهران باشه 
> بازم لازمه ک اشاره کنم تو متنی ک نوشتم مخاطب عام بود اینکه بشینن ببینن می ارزه به زحمتش یا نه ؟می ارزه به اذیتاش یا نه؟ 
> اینکه دوستانی ک میخوان صاحب نظر باشن دوستانی ک میخوان شروع کنن روی اون عدده (1500 ک به تفسیر صفحه پیش گفتم)مانور بدن که اقا تو یا اون اینهمه ساعت و جا داری واسه خوندن ازش میتونی یا میتونه چه چیزی در بیاره 
> حالا بنا ب پایه های مختلف و نحوه برنامه ریزی مطمعنا جواب ها متفاوته


بنظرم اینکه از الان میشه یا نه جدای از اینکه به تلاش زیاد ربط داره یه فاکتور خیلی مهم دیگه هم نیاز داره و اونم هوشه !!
کسی که میتونه کار یکسال کنکوری رو توی 3-4 ماه با همون کیفیت جمع کنه ( که میشه بنظرم ) واقعا ادم باهوشیه ولی خب باید توجه کرد هرکسی اینطور نیس !
اصلا کسی که بتونه این مدت رو مستمر 15 ساعت بخونه همین خودش یه نوع هوشه دیگه
در کل سوال مضخرفیه  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## rozedentist

اره 
منم مثل توعم ولی خیلی پرروتر!!
الانا کارم به جایی رسیده که علاوه بر این که میدونم میشه منتظرم یکی بهم بگه نمیتونی که از لجش برم بیشتر بخونم 
فقط اینکه تو ذهنت خودت رو هیچوقت از هیچکس پایین تر نذار و هدفاتو بالا بالها بزار که اگه خدایی نکرده خراب کردی سر جلسه نتیجه ش مقبول باشه

----------


## Rozalin79

> آپ


*چرا آخه این تاپیک رو آپ کردید* :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mlt

اینایی که میگن میشه دنبال پزشکی تهران هستن :Yahoo (21): 
ای کسی که میگی از الان پزشکی تهران میشه یا نه؟اصن گیریم میشه. تو خودتو بزار جای خدا ببین حق تو هست یا اونی که از دهم کتاب تستا جر داده؟ :Yahoo (105): 


> شدن نشدن هم تو این صحبتا کلا معنی مشخصا نداره 
> رفرنس همه شده صرفا پزشکی 
> شدنه میشه یه پرستاری جایی باشه یا نه میشه شدنه پزشکی تهران باشه 
> بازم لازمه ک اشاره کنم تو متنی ک نوشتم مخاطب عام بود اینکه بشینن ببینن می ارزه به زحمتش یا نه ؟می ارزه به اذیتاش یا نه؟ 
> اینکه دوستانی ک میخوان صاحب نظر باشن دوستانی ک میخوان شروع کنن روی اون عدده (1500 ک به تفسیر صفحه پیش گفتم)مانور بدن که اقا تو یا اون اینهمه ساعت و جا داری واسه خوندن ازش میتونی یا میتونه چه چیزی در بیاره 
> حالا بنا ب پایه های مختلف و نحوه برنامه ریزی مطمعنا جواب ها متفاوته

----------


## mlt

در کل سوال مضخرفیه 


> ولی جذاب

----------


## amir1376

> اینایی که میگن میشه دنبال پزشکی تهران هستن
> ای کسی که میگی از الان پزشکی تهران میشه یا نه؟اصن گیریم میشه. تو خودتو بزار جای خدا ببین حق تو هست یا اونی که از دهم کتاب تستا جر داده؟


اینایی که از الان برا 1400 پزشکی تهران میخوان بشینن تا بشه  :Yahoo (76):  
از الان برای 1401 هم بخونی تضمینی نیس قبول شی این رشته و دانشگاه رو  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MoonlessNight

سلام کار داشتم که اومدم انجمن و واقعا اگه جای دیگه بود که بتونم سوال بپرسم
دیگه اصلا واردش نمی شدم
واقعا فازتون چیه ؟
تاپیکی که مال دو سال پیشه رو آپ می کنید
و هی نظر می دید؟؟!
الان  مدیر تاپیک انصافا منتظر  جواب شماست؟؟
یا شما عقده های خودتون رو خالی می کنید؟
شاید براتون سواله چرا دیگه هم چین تاپیکایی زیاد نیست
از بس مسخره شدن
حتی مشکلی باشه نمی پرسن اکثرن.
یه عده نصیحت میکنن
ولی عده زیادی مسخره می کنن!!
اصلا گیرم طرف تا الان اشتباه رفته
شما چه کاره ای که به خودت اجازه تمسخرش میدی؟
به نظرت چرت میگه؟ خوب نظر نده .
تا آخرین  لحظه باید همه تلاشت رو بکنی
که قانع بشه نمی تونه؟!
کی از آینده خبر داره؟؟
دنیا منظم اما این نظم انقدر پیچیده  ست که  حتی فکرش رو نمی کنیم
خواهش می کنم
مسخره نکنید
اصلا نمی خواد امید بدید
ولی نا امید نکنید.
خواهش می کنم.

----------


## MoonlessNight

> اینایی که میگن میشه دنبال پزشکی تهران هستن
> ای کسی که میگی از الان پزشکی تهران میشه یا نه؟اصن گیریم میشه. تو خودتو بزار جای خدا ببین حق تو هست یا اونی که از دهم کتاب تستا جر داده؟


خیلی ها از تابستان کنکور شروع میکنن
۲ سال دیر تر و پزشکی تهران میارن.
حالا حق کدومه؟
ما جای خدا نشستیم
ما فقط وظیفه داریم تو هر شرایطی تلاش کنیم نا امید نباشیم و نا امید نکنیم و دل به حکمت خدا ببندیم.

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام کار داشتم که اومدم انجمن و واقعا اگه جای دیگه بود که بتونم سوال بپرسم
> دیگه اصلا واردش نمی شدم
> واقعا فازتون چیه ؟
> تاپیکی که مال دو سال پیشه رو آپ می کنید
> و هی نظر می دید؟؟!
> الان  مدیر تاپیک انصافا منتظر  جواب شماست؟؟
> یا شما عقده های خودتون رو خالی می کنید؟
> شاید براتون سواله چرا دیگه هم چین تاپیکایی زیاد نیست
> از بس مسخره شدن
> ...


*اولا قانون تاپیک زدن اینه قبلا سرچ کنی از اون قسمت بالای انجمن ببینی قبلا کسی این تاپیکو زده یا نه؟
(من خودم بار ها سوالاتمو به جای تاپیک زدن از همین قسمتا پیدا کردم و تاپیک رو اپ کردم با سوالم)
دوما اینکه به طرف امید بدی یا نا امیدش کنی عملا هیچ فرقی به حال اون نداره
چون درس نمیخونه.
کسی که شک داره به راهش و به روز های ایندش
کسی که منتظره بقیه براش تعیین تکلیف کنن سال اینده همین موقعم وضعیتش همینه با تفاوت اینه ممکنه یکی دو درجه بهتر یا بدتر شده باشه.
کسیم نگفت سوال نپرسن. سوال درست بپرسن
یا از کسی بپرسن که اگاهی داشته باشه(به اندازه کافی پاسخگو و راهنما تو انجمن هست)
نه بیان تاپیک بزنن و یه مشت کنکوری که مثل خودشن بخان اظهار فضل کنن میشه یا نمیشه!*

----------


## rozedentist

> اینایی که میگن میشه دنبال پزشکی تهران هستن
> ای کسی که میگی از الان پزشکی تهران میشه یا نه؟اصن گیریم میشه. تو خودتو بزار جای خدا ببین حق تو هست یا اونی که از دهم کتاب تستا جر داده؟


تو به من یه نفرو با مستندات (نه از رو باد هوا) نشون بده که از دهم کتابارو جر داده باشه 
من به مدت پیمان رحیم زاده مشاورم بود(اگه نمیدونی گوگل کن 
همچین چرت و پرتی رو اصلا تایید نکرد فقط اینکه دوازدهم بالای ۱۳س درس خونده بود و نتیجه شم گرفت

----------


## MoonlessNight

> *اولا قانون تاپیک زدن اینه قبلا سرچ کنی از اون قسمت بالای انجمن ببینی قبلا کسی این تاپیکو زده یا نه؟
> (من خودم بار ها سوالاتمو به جای تاپیک زدن از همین قسمتا پیدا کردم و تاپیک رو اپ کردم با سوالم)
> دوما اینکه به طرف امید بدی یا نا امیدش کنی عملا هیچ فرقی به حال اون نداره
> چون درس نمیخونه.
> کسی که شک داره به راهش و به روز های ایندش
> کسی که منتظره بقیه براش تعیین تکلیف کنن سال اینده همین موقعم وضعیتش همینه با تفاوت اینه ممکنه یکی دو درجه بهتر یا بدتر شده باشه.
> کسیم نگفت سوال نپرسن. سوال درست بپرسن
> یا از کسی بپرسن که اگاهی داشته باشه(به اندازه کافی پاسخگو و راهنما تو انجمن هست)
> نه بیان تاپیک بزنن و یه مشت کنکوری که مثل خودشن بخان اظهار فضل کنن میشه یا نمیشه!*


الان هیچ کسی سوالی نپرسیده !
اصلا حوصله جر و بحث ندارم.
دینی به گردنم بود
اون حرفی که حس کردم درسته
دوستایی که دیر شروع کردین 
اره شاید سوالتون اشتباه باشه اما 
هیچ وقت نا امید نشید.
و تلاش کنین.

----------


## lix_Max

اول اینکه باید دید چرا تا الان نخوندی؟ممکنه دلیلش جوری باشه که بگیم از الان به بعدم نمیخونی شما!!اما از نظر شدن با یه برنامه دقیق و یه مقدار هم از قبل پیش زمینه داشتن و له شدن زیل فشار ساعت مطالعه ۱۵ ۱۶ ساعتی شاااااااید بشه.نه امید میدم بهتون نه میخوام نا امیدتون کنم.این شمایی که زندگیتو میسازی نه تایید کردنه بقیه

----------


## Mina_medicine

> تو به من یه نفرو با مستندات (نه از رو باد هوا) نشون بده که از دهم کتابارو جر داده باشه 
> من به مدت پیمان رحیم زاده مشاورم بود(اگه نمیدونی گوگل کن 
> همچین چرت و پرتی رو اصلا تایید نکرد فقط اینکه دوازدهم بالای ۱۳س درس خونده بود و نتیجه شم گرفت


*بعنوان مستند
همین الان پسر خالم کلاس دهمه
و از اول سال دهمش (همه چیم مجازی بود) کتاباشو جر وا جر کرده
الان میگی خب این سال دیگه یا سال بعدش ممکنه خسته بشه
درسته کسی از اینده خبر نداره
رتبه یک  کنکور 98 احمدی نژاد 
از دهم سخت درس خونده بود
طوری که ریاضی و دینی و زیست سه سالشو اخر سال یازدهم بسته بود
دوست خودم که الان دانشجو پزشکیه از سال دهم میانگین ساعت مطالعه با سال دوازدهمش تفاوتی نداشت
از همون موقع خوب میخوند
اما همه اینا دلیل نمیشه کسی که از تابستون یا مهر دوازدهم میخونه نتیجه نگیره!*

----------


## lix_Max

مسئله دوم اینکه برادر یا خواهر من،اول ببین از کنکور دادن چی میخوای؟شاید کنکور میدی که دیگه کنکور ندی!شاید پرستاری میخوای،شاید دبیری میخوای.اولین قدم واسه حرکت کردن چه تابستون گذشته چه سه ماه قبل کنکور اینه که بدونی واسه چی میخوای تلاش کنی

----------


## MoonlessNight

> من منظورم این بود کسی که 3ماه میخونه نباید انتظار نتیجه کسیو داشته باشه که1سال قشنگ میخونه..اگه واقعا اینجوری باشه من خدارم قبول ندارم


دوست عزیز دنیا که فقط کنکور نیست 
تو پیچاپیچ این چرخه می چرخیم
من مطمئنم که تلاش بی نتیجه نمی مونه مطمئنم که خدا عادله
اما اون فرای تصور ماست
ذهن ما در مقابل او محدوده
ما باید نهایت کاری که می تونیم رو انجام بدیم
و به حکمتش ایمان داشته باشیم
اگه اعتقاد داریم بدمون رو نمی خواد.
انشالله نتیجه تلاش هاتون رو میبینین
بابت  امتیاز  منفی هم ایرادی نداره
خدانگهدار

----------


## rozedentist

> *بعنوان مستند
> همین الان پسر خالم کلاس دهمه
> و از اول سال دهمش (همه چیم مجازی بود) کتاباشو جر وا جر کرده
> الان میگی خب این سال دیگه یا سال بعدش ممکنه خسته بشه
> درسته کسی از اینده خبر نداره
> رتبه یک  کنکور 98 احمدی نژاد 
> از دهم سخت درس خونده بود
> طوری که ریاضی و دینی و زیست سه سالشو اخر سال یازدهم بسته بود
> دوست خودم که الان دانشجو پزشکیه از سال دهم میانگین ساعت مطالعه با سال دوازدهمش تفاوتی نداشت
> ...


نه نه 
نگفتم یکی رو‌مثال بزن که خرخونه 
یکی‌که خر زده باشه و نتیجه گرفته باشه 
وگرنه این‌مدلی تو‌مدرسه ما زیاده
 رتبه زیر دها که بعضیاشون آره ولی بقیه از اول دبیرستان خوب نخوندن

----------


## Panizz

> من منظورم این بود کسی که 3ماه میخونه نباید انتظار نتیجه کسیو داشته باشه که1سال قشنگ میخونه..اگه واقعا اینجوری باشه من خدارم قبول ندارم


 :Yahoo (23):  چرا قیمه هارو میریزین تو ماستا؟؟؟!
همونطور که یکی با سهمیه میاد میره پزشکی میخونه (کاری به سختیای زندگیشونو این چیزا ندارم!!!!!! الان یه عده میان میگن اونا یتیم بزرگ شدن؛دوستان جالبه بدونید خیلیا بدون جنگ رفتنم یتیم شدن پس همه سختی تو زندگیشون دارن :Yahoo (20): ) یکیم پیدا میشه که هوشش از من و شما خیلی بیشتره و  لزوما کسی که چند سال میخونه یا مدارس خاصه تیزهوش نیست! خیلیا تو شرایط عادی با عقل بیشتر تونستن نتیجه چند ساله امثال مارو تو کنکور بگیرن. این ناعدالتی نیست بیاین بپذیریم که آیه نازل نشده که کسی حق نداره نه از ما باهوش تر باشه نه سخت کوش تر. هرساله خیلیا تونستن با زمان کمتر و یا نصف تایم مطالعه ما خودشونو از فرش به عرش برسونن

----------


## mlt

قیمه هارو نریختم تو ماستا.جواب عاطفه بود :Yahoo (20): 


> چرا قیمه هارو میریزین تو ماستا؟؟؟!
> همونطور که یکی با سهمیه میاد میره پزشکی میخونه (کاری به سختیای زندگیشونو این چیزا ندارم!!!!!! الان یه عده میان میگن اونا یتیم بزرگ شدن؛دوستان جالبه بدونید خیلیا بدون جنگ رفتنم یتیم شدن پس همه سختی تو زندگیشون دارن) یکیم پیدا میشه که هوشش از من و شما خیلی بیشتره و  لزوما کسی که چند سال میخونه یا مدارس خاصه تیزهوش نیست! خیلیا تو شرایط عادی با عقل بیشتر تونستن نتیجه چند ساله امثال مارو تو کنکور بگیرن. این ناعدالتی نیست بیاین بپذیریم که آیه نازل نشده که کسی حق نداره نه از ما باهوش تر باشه نه سخت کوش تر. هرساله خیلیا تونستن با تایم بالا و نصف تایم مطالعه ما خودشونو از فرش به عرش برسونن

----------


## Little_girl

> *چرا آخه این تاپیک رو آپ کردید*


حس خوب ازش گرفتم به خاطر همین آپ کردم اونایی که تازه شروع کردن انگیزه بگیرن فک نمیکردم اینقدر بحث بشه راجبش واقعا

----------


## miss_shadow

چقدر افراد قبلی این سایت انر‍‍جی مثبت تر بودن الان همه یه جوری در منجلاب کنکور فرو رفتن فقط میخوان حرصشونو رو بقیه خالی کنن :Yahoo (20): .از الان میشه ‍یه رتبه آبرومند آورد برای کسی که  0 نیست شایدم بهتر بودن افرادی که تونستن ولی خاب کمن -ادمایی که این سوالا رو میبرسن سه حالت دارن:یا واقعا سرشون به سنگ خورده-یا میخوان عذاب وجدانی درونی ناشی از نخوندن خفه کنن-مورد سومم اونایی که یهو جوگرفته تشون (تتشون تشون شون :Yahoo (35): ).

----------


## Little_girl

ممنونم از همه کسایی که راهنمایی کردن چ اونایی که امید دادن و چه اونایی که گفتن نمیشه و اینا تک تک نمیتونم نقل قول کنم پس از همینجا از همشون تشکر میکنم
من تازه شروع کردم نه برای پزشکی و رشته های تاپ برای اینکه حداقل یکمی رتبه ام رو بهتر کنم که حداقل یه رشته ضعیف یا معمولی توی یه دانشگاه ضعیف قبول بشم که تو صفحه کارنامم غیر مجاز نخورم 
داشتم تو تاپیکای قدیمی انجمن میگشتم این تاپیک رو پیدا کردم که بوی امید میداد آپ کردم که اونایی که مث من تازه شروع کردن یکم امید بگیرن بعد آف شدم 
الان که اومدم واقعا استقبال زیادی ازش شد فکر نمیکردم
از همه ممنونم بابت راهنمایی هاشون

----------


## Black_Hawk

> اینایی که میگن میشه دنبال پزشکی تهران هستن
> ای کسی که میگی از الان پزشکی تهران میشه یا نه؟اصن گیریم میشه. تو خودتو بزار جای خدا ببین حق تو هست یا اونی که از دهم کتاب تستا جر داده؟


اگر استیو جابز مثل تو فکر میکرد(نوکیا این همه سال بازارو دس گرفته...)الا داشت توی موبایل فروشی کار میکرد :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Black_Hawk

واقعا فاز اونی که سوال میپرسه نمیفهمم اونم از کسایی که یا شکست خوردن(پشت کنکورین)یا می خوان شکست بخورن تو اگه بخوای بشینی  حساب کتاب کنی شاید بشه شاید نشه ولی اگر قلبی عمل بکنی میشه همیشه که نباید معادله درست دربیاد که ادما میتونن معادلاتو بهم بریزن اونی که از دهم خر زده تهران قبول بشه کار خاصی نکرده ولی اونیکه تو6ماه یا3ماه میره پزشکی ببین چه هنری کرده. نمونش ازمونای مدرسه یادتونه ی شبه میخوندین 20 میشدن من که خودم صبحا میخوندم :Yahoo (21):  این عین ازمونای مدرسس فقط درمقیاس بزرگ تر خو طبیعتن زمانشم بجا یشب.3ماه

----------


## mlt

استیو جابز مجبور نبود تا تیرماه اپل تبدیل کنه به برند یک دنیا ولی توی کنکور هرکاری میخوای کنی تا تیر بیشتر زمان نداری


> اگر استیو جابز مثل تو فکر میکرد(نوکیا این همه سال بازارو دس گرفته...)الا داشت توی موبایل فروشی کار میکرد

----------


## AmirXD

> اینایی که میگن میشه دنبال پزشکی تهران هستن
> ای کسی که میگی از الان پزشکی تهران میشه یا نه؟اصن گیریم میشه. تو خودتو بزار جای خدا ببین حق تو هست یا اونی که از دهم کتاب تستا جر داده؟


مخالفم
فرای این که میشه یا نه 
کنکور و زندگی کلا قاعده کاملا مشخصی ندارن و این که حق چه کسی هست رو هم نمیشه مشخص کرد شایدم خیلیا این وسط به حقشون نرسن
به نظرم مثل فوتباله، یه تیمی 70 دیقه خوب بازی میکنه و سه تا گل به فرض میزنه ولی یهو ورق بر میگرده و تو ادامه بازی و وقتای اضافی تیم ضعیفتر جبران میکنه گلارو کامبک میزنه، حق اون تیمی که اکثر بازی رو تو دستش داشت ضایع شده آیا؟
کاری کنید که برنده شید میخوای ده سال تلاش کنید میخواید یه ماه
پ.ن: بازی جوانمردانه فراموش نشه

----------


## mlt

کنکور قضیش با همه چی فرق میکنه.کسی که واقعا بخواد و تلاشم کنه سخته از صفر توی 3 ماه خودشو بالا بکشه.ما که حسود نیستیم اصن کل انجمن بشینن توی این 3 ماه بخونن برن پزشکی


> مخالفم
> فرای این که میشه یا نه 
> کنکور و زندگی کلا قاعده کاملا مشخصی ندارن و این که حق چه کسی هست رو هم نمیشه مشخص کرد شایدم خیلیا این وسط به حقشون نرسن
> به نظرم مثل فوتباله، یه تیمی 70 دیقه خوب بازی میکنه و سه تا گل به فرض میزنه ولی یهو ورق بر میگرده و تو ادامه بازی و وقتای اضافی تیم ضعیفتر جبران میکنه گلارو کامبک میزنه، حق اون تیمی که اکثر بازی رو تو دستش داشت ضایع شده آیا؟
> کاری کنید که برنده شید میخوای ده سال تلاش کنید میخواید یه ماه
> پ.ن: بازی جوانمردانه فراموش نشه

----------


## high-flown

> کنکور قضیش با همه چی فرق میکنه.کسی که واقعا بخواد و تلاشم کنه سخته از صفر توی 3 ماه خودشو بالا بکشه.ما که حسود نیستیم اصن کل انجمن بشینن توی این 3 ماه بخونن برن پزشکی


ولی نکته اینجاست که هیچکس صفرنیست.

----------


## _Joseph_

*باز هم این بحثهای فلسفی و امیدی در نا امیدی و .... شروع شد 
دیروز رفته بودم سایت والا مویز فیلم دانلود کنم دیدم کلا ما ایرانیها زنتیک مون انگار با بحث و جدل و دعوا یکی شده و اینکه تو سر هم بزنیم و عقده بازی در بیاریم و دیگران را هیچی ندان و خودمون رو همه چی دان فرض کنیم واقعا یه چیز ارثی هست تو ذات همه ایرانیها و ترک و لر و کرد وعرب و ... هم تاثیری نداره هر کسی که داخل این مرز ها هست این خصوصیات رو داره جالبش اینجاست که سواد و تخصیلات دانشگاهی هم تاثیری رو این پرخاشگری و روحیه جدال و جنگی رو نمیتونه خنثی کنه 
زیر کامتهای فیلم یه نفر گفته بود فیلم خوبی هست پیشنهاد میکنم . یکی نوشته بود ناموسال از فیلم چیزی فهمیدی؟؟
اونیکی نوشته بود میشه دقیقا بگی مجاش خوبه؟؟؟
یکی دیگه نقد نوشته بود در رابطه با فیلم و نمره خوبی داده بود از اونطرف یکی جواب نقدش را داده بود و گفته بود هیچی از فیلم و سینما نمیدونی و بی سوادی و .. خلاصه یک جنگی در گرفته بود بر سر یک فیلم 
یکی دیگه کلا افراد حاضر در کامنتها رو ول کرده بود و مستقیما کارگردان و نویسنده فیلم رو کلا شسته بود و پهن کرده بود خشک بشن : کارگردانی که بنده خودم حتی وقتی اسمش رو به زبان می آورم تپش قلبم تند تر میشه 
یکی دیگگه اومده بود و کلا همه رو یکجا فحش داده بود

یکی دیگه گفته بود یه مشت بی سواد جمع شدن دارن در مورد فیلم و سینما نظر میدن بنده فوق لیسانس سینمای دانشگاه سوربون فرانسه دارم و بهتون میگم این فیلم هیچ گ . ه ی نیست و شما هم هیچ گ . ه ی نیستید 
یکی دیگه خودش رو دکترا معرفی کرده بود و گفته بود نظر من فیلم خوبیه و ... یکی دیگه گفته بود خاک بر سر آنکه به تو دکترا داده* :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (4): *
کلا هر جایی سخن از تبادل نظر و مشورت هست نام ایرانیان و جنگ و جدلشان در آن میدرخشد

به قول جراح مغز و اعصاب دکتر رضا طاهری که گفتند:  Take it easy 
ریلکس باشید خوب اینقدر بحث به خاطر چی اخه نظرتون رو بگید و رد بشید مطمئن باشید کسی که عقل داشته باشه به دنبال این سوال نیست و کسی هم که باز عقل داشته باشه به دنبال اثبات این به دیگران* * نیست که حتما میشه و نمیشه و کسایی که میگن نمیشه اشتباه میکنن و یا نه بر عکس کسایی که میگن میشه اشتباه میکنن !!(دئباره بخونش میدونم نفهمیدی چی نوشتم* :Yahoo (4): )*

هر کسی که این سوال رو میپرسی که میشه یا نه نظر من واقعا برات مهمه؟؟ واقعا یعنی نظر منیی که نه میشناسی و نه دیدی و نه حتی خصوصیات و ظرفیت علمی و اجتماعی و ... رو نمیدونی برات مهمه؟؟ اگه برات مهمه اول از همه باید بگم خاک بر سرت دوما : خوشا به حال من سوما : نمیشه 
شما تلاشت رو میخوای بکن میخوای نکن اخرشم میرسی یا نمیرسی*

----------


## indomitable

*بچها،
چتونه واقعا؟؟؟!!!!!*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*مشکل کسی که تا الان نخونده یا دست و پا شکسته خونده فراتر از این حرفاست
یعنی صرفا با انگیزه بودن ، داشتن برنامه و بهترین امکانات بازم باعث حرکتش نمیشه. (چرا؟)
نداشتن هر کدوم از امکانات تحصیلی فقط بهانه برای شروع نکردنه
یعنی=
مطمئنم اگه همه امکانات هم فراهم بشه و جرقه ای زده بشه و این فرد شروع کنه
بازم کم میاره و یکجایی از مسیر متوقف میشه 
خب این توقف برای همه طبیعیه. --» ممکنه برای هر آدمی تو مسیرش رخ بده
 ولی آخه تایمی که این عزیزان دارن خیلی کمه
پس جایی برای توقف باقی نیست (البته این تصور اشتباه خودشونه)
طبیعتا فشار روی کسی که نباید توقف کنه بیشتر از افراد معمولیه
واسه همین=
معمولا (99 درصد این افراد) یک جایی از مسیر نمودارشون ساکن میشه
و دیگه تلاش نمیکنن یا مثل روز اول تلاش نمیکنن
و کم کم متقاعد میشن که امسال نشد.(چه تضمینی وجود داره سال دیگه این چرخه دوباره تکرار نشه؟ ---» قطعا دوباره تکرار میشه چون شما همون آدمید ، درس ها همون درس هان ، کنکور همون کنکوره !)
پس اگر بدون طوفان به پا کردن و از تایم کم شروع کنن و رفته رفته افزایش بدن بهتره 
اگه مشکلی داشتی و امسال مطالعه جالبی نداشتی قسمت اول جمله من یعنی "اگه مشکلی داشتی" که پشتش هزاران بهانه نهفتست رو بریز دور و شروع کن به خوندن. نه میخواد طوفان به پا کنی و نه میخواد به رتبه و نتیجه فکر کنی. فرض کن تازه اول مهر و میخوای شروع کنی برای کنکور مطالعه کنی بیای جلو.
---» تجربه همه مون میگه آدمی در تنگنای زمانی که قرار میگیره هم بازدهش بالاتر میره و هم از کاری که میکنه بیشتر لذت میبره پس الان نگید دیگه برای سال بعد. سال بعدی وجود نداره.*

----------


## MoonlessNight

> *باز هم این بحثهای فلسفی و امیدی در نا امیدی و .... شروع شد 
> دیروز رفته بودم سایت والا مویز فیلم دانلود کنم دیدم کلا ما ایرانیها زنتیک مون انگار با بحث و جدل و دعوا یکی شده و اینکه تو سر هم بزنیم و عقده بازی در بیاریم و دیگران را هیچی ندان و خودمون رو همه چی دان فرض کنیم واقعا یه چیز ارثی هست تو ذات همه ایرانیها و ترک و لر و کرد وعرب و ... هم تاثیری نداره هر کسی که داخل این مرز ها هست این خصوصیات رو داره جالبش اینجاست که سواد و تخصیلات دانشگاهی هم تاثیری رو این پرخاشگری و روحیه جدال و جنگی رو نمیتونه خنثی کنه 
> زیر کامتهای فیلم یه نفر گفته بود فیلم خوبی هست پیشنهاد میکنم . یکی نوشته بود ناموسال از فیلم چیزی فهمیدی؟؟
> اونیکی نوشته بود میشه دقیقا بگی مجاش خوبه؟؟؟
> یکی دیگه نقد نوشته بود در رابطه با فیلم و نمره خوبی داده بود از اونطرف یکی جواب نقدش را داده بود و گفته بود هیچی از فیلم و سینما نمیدونی و بی سوادی و .. خلاصه یک جنگی در گرفته بود بر سر یک فیلم 
> یکی دیگه کلا افراد حاضر در کامنتها رو ول کرده بود و مستقیما کارگردان و نویسنده فیلم رو کلا شسته بود و پهن کرده بود خشک بشن : کارگردانی که بنده خودم حتی وقتی اسمش رو به زبان می آورم تپش قلبم تند تر میشه 
> یکی دیگگه اومده بود و کلا همه رو یکجا فحش داده بود
> 
> یکی دیگه گفته بود یه مشت بی سواد جمع شدن دارن در مورد فیلم و سینما نظر میدن بنده فوق لیسانس سینمای دانشگاه سوربون فرانسه دارم و بهتون میگم این فیلم هیچ گ . ه ی نیست و شما هم هیچ گ . ه ی نیستید 
> ...


نمی دونم منظور شما منم یا نه
اما فکر میکنم با من باشید.
من اصلا خودم رو همه چیز دان و دانشمند نمی دونم.
بعدش هم همه ی حرف من اینه که
شاید این سوال اشتباه باشه
( من خودم باور دارم که نباید دنبال تایید بقیه بود
 اما وضعیت کسی که می پرسه مهمه
 شاید دنبال یه نفر مثل خودشه و ...)
اگر امید دادن رو اشتباه می دونید حالا به هر دلیلی
که یه دلیلش شاید به نظرتون ایجاد یه چرخه معیوبه
نا امید هم نکنید.
بعدش هم من دنبال بحث نیستم.
و نه دنبال جنجال . :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

> نمی دونم منظور شما منم یا نه
> اما فکر میکنم با من باشید.


*اشتباه فکر میکنید 
من اصلا نظرات شما رو ندیده ام در این باره*

----------


## Nine

:Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mohamad_R

خیار خرداد بار میده 
انار پاییز بار میده 
انجمنم اسفند فروردین اینا رو بار میده 



عالیه اصن ، بگو همه اماده بودن اینجا و مقتدا فقط زمان کوفتی مشکل ایجاد کرده ! لعنت به مکان زمان که اینطوری ساکنین کیهان رو اذیت میکنه . لعنت به نسبیت عام

----------


## Arash07

سلام . امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه . نمی خوام مثل بقیه بهت بگم میشه یا نه و ازت می خوام از هیچکسی این سوالو نپرسی . چرا ؟ چون فکر کردن به نتیجه چیزی جز استرس بهت نمیده . سعی کن از همین الان کارت که درس خوندن رو درست انجام بدی . یه برنامه برا خودت بریز و به اون پایبند باش  و سعی کن کار هر روزو به بهترین شکل انجام بدی . گذشته تموم شده آینده هم هنوز نیومده ولی آینده رو میشه با کارای الانت تغییر بدی همیشه سعی کن اگه هم تو زندگیت شکست خوردی یا تو چیزی باختی یه بازنده ی قوی باش یه بازنده ای باش که بهت بگن دمت گرم خوب جنگیدی ... تو میتونی الان همه چیزو ول کنی بگی نمیشه ولی شدن یا نشدن چیزی رو فقط خودت تعیین میکنی هیچوقت به نشدن فکر نکن ... اگه تو برنامه ریختن کمک خواستی میتونم بهت کمک کنم .  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## darya.aram

بخونی میشه 
نخونی نمیشه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

از الان بخونین نمیشه رتبه زیر ۵۰۰ آورد ولی میشه زیر ۲۵۰۰ آورد به شرطی که عمیق درس بخونین و روزی ۱۳ ساعت من به عینه کسی رو میشناسم که سه ماه خوند و رتبه ۲۵۴ ریاضی رو آورد با ۱۴ ساعت مطالعه در روز تو رشته ریاضی هم این رتبه آوردن خیلی سخته این مثالم رو من میشناسم و باهاش در ارتباط هستم و کاملا واقعیه پس شدنیه اما همت عجیب غریب میخواد

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> *باز هم این بحثهای فلسفی و امیدی در نا امیدی و .... شروع شد 
> دیروز رفته بودم سایت والا مویز فیلم دانلود کنم دیدم کلا ما ایرانیها زنتیک مون انگار با بحث و جدل و دعوا یکی شده و اینکه تو سر هم بزنیم و عقده بازی در بیاریم و دیگران را هیچی ندان و خودمون رو همه چی دان فرض کنیم واقعا یه چیز ارثی هست تو ذات همه ایرانیها و ترک و لر و کرد وعرب و ... هم تاثیری نداره هر کسی که داخل این مرز ها هست این خصوصیات رو داره جالبش اینجاست که سواد و تخصیلات دانشگاهی هم تاثیری رو این پرخاشگری و روحیه جدال و جنگی رو نمیتونه خنثی کنه 
> زیر کامتهای فیلم یه نفر گفته بود فیلم خوبی هست پیشنهاد میکنم . یکی نوشته بود ناموسال از فیلم چیزی فهمیدی؟؟
> اونیکی نوشته بود میشه دقیقا بگی مجاش خوبه؟؟؟
> یکی دیگه نقد نوشته بود در رابطه با فیلم و نمره خوبی داده بود از اونطرف یکی جواب نقدش را داده بود و گفته بود هیچی از فیلم و سینما نمیدونی و بی سوادی و .. خلاصه یک جنگی در گرفته بود بر سر یک فیلم 
> یکی دیگه کلا افراد حاضر در کامنتها رو ول کرده بود و مستقیما کارگردان و نویسنده فیلم رو کلا شسته بود و پهن کرده بود خشک بشن : کارگردانی که بنده خودم حتی وقتی اسمش رو به زبان می آورم تپش قلبم تند تر میشه 
> یکی دیگگه اومده بود و کلا همه رو یکجا فحش داده بود
> 
> یکی دیگه گفته بود یه مشت بی سواد جمع شدن دارن در مورد فیلم و سینما نظر میدن بنده فوق لیسانس سینمای دانشگاه سوربون فرانسه دارم و بهتون میگم این فیلم هیچ گ . ه ی نیست و شما هم هیچ گ . ه ی نیستید 
> ...


داش چه فیلمی بود ؟ : )))

----------


## Zero_Horizon

"هرکسی از جایی شروع کرده!"


هیچ ‌کس مادرزاد موفق زاده نمی‌شود. هر کس از جایی شروع کرده و عموماً از پایین ترین سطح شروع می شود. چند سال دیگر میخواهی فکر کنی؟ شروع کن. هر جا هستی و هر کس هستی، اگر می‌خواهی موفق شوی از همین جا که هستی شروع کن. اکنون و در همین شرایطی که هستی بهترین زمان آغاز است. یکی از ویژگیهای افراد موفق آن است که شروع کننده خوبی هستند. بیشتر ما کارهای بزرگ بسیاری در ذهن داشته ایم و داریم که هرگز شروع نمیشود. هرگز استارت نمیخورد. اگر شروع نکنی هرگز امکان ندارد به اتمام برسد ولی اگر شروع کردی احتمال زیادی دارد که کامل شود و تو نتایج آن را در زندگیت دریافت کنی.


در مسابقات دو مهمترین و سخت ترین بخش شروع است و جالب آنکه اگر شروع خوب داشته باشی در طی مسیر روحیه بهتری هم خواهی داشت و این یعنی افزایش شانس برنده شدن

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


باز هم این بحثهای فلسفی و امیدی در نا امیدی و .... شروع شد 
دیروز رفته بودم سایت والا مویز فیلم دانلود کنم دیدم کلا ما ایرانیها زنتیک مون انگار با بحث و جدل و دعوا یکی شده و اینکه تو سر هم بزنیم و عقده بازی در بیاریم و دیگران را هیچی ندان و خودمون رو همه چی دان فرض کنیم واقعا یه چیز ارثی هست تو ذات همه ایرانیها و ترک و لر و کرد وعرب و ... هم تاثیری نداره هر کسی که داخل این مرز ها هست این خصوصیات رو داره جالبش اینجاست که سواد و تخصیلات دانشگاهی هم تاثیری رو این پرخاشگری و روحیه جدال و جنگی رو نمیتونه خنثی کنه 
زیر کامتهای فیلم یه نفر گفته بود فیلم خوبی هست پیشنهاد میکنم . یکی نوشته بود ناموسال از فیلم چیزی فهمیدی؟؟
اونیکی نوشته بود میشه دقیقا بگی مجاش خوبه؟؟؟
یکی دیگه نقد نوشته بود در رابطه با فیلم و نمره خوبی داده بود از اونطرف یکی جواب نقدش را داده بود و گفته بود هیچی از فیلم و سینما نمیدونی و بی سوادی و .. خلاصه یک جنگی در گرفته بود بر سر یک فیلم 
یکی دیگه کلا افراد حاضر در کامنتها رو ول کرده بود و مستقیما کارگردان و نویسنده فیلم رو کلا شسته بود و پهن کرده بود خشک بشن : کارگردانی که بنده خودم حتی وقتی اسمش رو به زبان می آورم تپش قلبم تند تر میشه 
یکی دیگگه اومده بود و کلا همه رو یکجا فحش داده بود

یکی دیگه گفته بود یه مشت بی سواد جمع شدن دارن در مورد فیلم و سینما نظر میدن بنده فوق لیسانس سینمای دانشگاه سوربون فرانسه دارم و بهتون میگم این فیلم هیچ گ . ه ی نیست و شما هم هیچ گ . ه ی نیستید 
یکی دیگه خودش رو دکترا معرفی کرده بود و گفته بود نظر من فیلم خوبیه و ... یکی دیگه گفته بود خاک بر سر آنکه به تو دکترا داده
کلا هر جایی سخن از تبادل نظر و مشورت هست نام ایرانیان و جنگ و جدلشان در آن میدرخشد

به قول جراح مغز و اعصاب دکتر رضا طاهری که گفتند:  Take it easy 
ریلکس باشید خوب اینقدر بحث به خاطر چی اخه نظرتون رو بگید و رد بشید مطمئن باشید کسی که عقل داشته باشه به دنبال این سوال نیست و کسی هم که باز عقل داشته باشه به دنبال اثبات این به دیگران  نیست که حتما میشه و نمیشه و کسایی که میگن نمیشه اشتباه میکنن و یا نه بر عکس کسایی که میگن میشه اشتباه میکنن !!(دئباره بخونش میدونم نفهمیدی چی نوشتم)

هر کسی که این سوال رو میپرسی که میشه یا نه نظر من واقعا برات مهمه؟؟ واقعا یعنی نظر منیی که نه میشناسی و نه دیدی و نه حتی خصوصیات و ظرفیت علمی و اجتماعی و ... رو نمیدونی برات مهمه؟؟ اگه برات مهمه اول از همه باید بگم خاک بر سرت دوما : خوشا به حال من سوما : نمیشه 
شما تلاشت رو میخوای بکن میخوای نکن اخرشم میرسی یا نمیرسی 


کارگردانی که میگی احیانا کریستوفر نولان نیست؟ فیلمه احیانا اینتراستلار نیست؟ آخه بحثای خیلی شبیه به اینو زیاد دیدم درباره اینتراستلار*

----------

